# FLORIDA people//dogs



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The Mid FL GRC is holding a CCA event along with a heart and eye clinic on March 31 in Ocala. There are a few more CCA spots open (18 mo and older dogs, neuter is fine) and you will never get a better education and hopefully a gorgeous rosette and title certificate... 
for the entry form: https://www.grca.org/events/conformation/cca-certificate-of-conformation-assessment/cca-entrants/ and for sign up info: https://www.grca.org/event/mid-florida-grc-cca-event/

The heart and eye clinic signups are through Kristin Sipus- [email protected] and my mailing address for the CCA entries is on the above link.


----------

